# Cobia Trip 3/18/09



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Unfortunately I was not onboard for this trip, but rather stuck at work. This was the first fish caught on our "new to us" boat. The boat was 1 for 1 yesterday with this fish estimated somewhere around 45-50 lbs. Glen Blanchet "Rajun Cajun" was the angler. Hopefully this is a good sign of things to come for the season.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Not too shabby to christen the boat with.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

nice fish, sweet boat ! is that a Rampage?


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

It is a Rampage, 31' 1989 model.


----------



## mg_cook (Mar 5, 2008)

Good Job fella's!!!!!! :clap


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

nice fish!!! i just wish the weather was better for this weekend. i am dying to get out there


----------



## Sternless (Jan 18, 2008)

Great boat and fish, congratulations!


----------



## Sternless (Jan 18, 2008)

Great boat and fish, congratulations!


----------



## fwbfishhead (Feb 4, 2009)

great job and nice fish guys


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats Jeff. Nice boat. We went today and saw one fish all spooked headed for the beach. Turned on him and he evaporated. Beautiful day on the water. See ya when you get back.


----------



## POPPY (Jan 9, 2008)

Jeff, nice fish & boat. Will show pics to Adam. You back on for 28... Poppy (aka Joe)


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

I've only got till the end of the month, then I'm home for a month. Can't wait !!


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

way to go gump. I have brought the C-Dawg out of Retirement. We were 0-2 today. Pulled the hook on one about 60.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

The Sea Dog is back,... Holy Hell. Good luck during the season.



Gump...Out


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_lblFullMessage>Good Job fella's!!!!!!







</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## frydaddy (Oct 1, 2007)

Wish they were mine.


----------



## SnapperJack (May 8, 2008)

Thats what I'm talk'n about! Nice fish. I'm dying to get out there and try my luck this year, last year was my first time trying to cobia fish and it was a bust:reallycrying.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

We got a chance to go for a few hours yesterday and saw you guys out there. Nice work. The pics dont do the boat justice. It looks great in the water.


----------



## Ragin Cajun (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments and good luck fishing to all of you.


----------



## Ragin Cajun (Apr 14, 2008)

Sorry you missed em Myles but now you've got that out of the way next time you will be 2 for 2....see ya out there


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

i like the boat. i should have walked over and introduced myself. i saw ya'll cleaning the cobe. congrats on the fish! What engines do you have in the Rampage?


----------



## Ragin Cajun (Apr 14, 2008)

Twin 300 hp detroit's....


----------



## Blancheeta (Nov 21, 2008)

Well I had 4 shots at this fish, choked him twice and then my Dadput it on him. LOL


----------



## Heavy "D" (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice boat Jeff. Now that Myles has the C-Dawg out of retirement, the old man may have to come over and show him how to catch the big ones.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats on the boat and the fish..thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

Great pics and post. Thanks. Was that a live or artificial eel you were using?


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

live.


----------

